# New Years Day 2015 family sail in Sarasota Bay



## srqsailor (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, relatively new here to Sailnet (been lurking on and off for a while), but just wanted to post a link to a short video of my extended family sailing on New Years Day in Sarasota Bay, FL. It was a fun day and the wind and weather cooperated. We all had a good time out on the water. Boat is a 1959 Pearson Triton, hull#2; Carl Alberg sure designed a beauty. I recently spent a year renovating/overhauling it, and have owned it for 3.5 years. Love all aspects of sailing! Look forward to spending more time on Sailnet and getting to know a few of you, and hopefully see you out on the water somewhere too.


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice work on the restoration and all the smiles tell the story.


----------



## srqsailor (Aug 11, 2012)

yes it was a labor of love doing the restoration I learned so much during that process. Complete deck recore, mast beam replacement, new teak cockpit coamings, new teak winch blocks, new teak rubrail, new awlgrip hull and topsides, new standing rigging, new sails, new roller furler, mast repaint, new wiring, new LED nav lights throughout, rebedded ports, refurbished A4 engine and a lot more. pretty much a brand new boat! I sail it as often as I can...usually several times a week for mostly day/evening sails and some overnights. love both single handing and taking family/friends out too.


----------



## srqsailor (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is a link to a brief writeup a local marine blogger did on my boat restoration project. At the time it was almost completed (1 year into the project). I respond to his questions in the comment section. You can see a few pics of the restoration in his blog. I did all the work myself except for the roll-and-tip awlgrip finish coats.

The Marine Installer's Rant: The Alberg Triton


----------

